# Humboldt's - 100% CFL Setup!



## Humboldt (Nov 21, 2007)

*This is my current CFL setup, *

*




*

*




*

*




*

*As you can see I have three beautiful girls growing right now and they seem to be doing great, I have more in veg waiting for their new grow room that I'm in the process of building, if interested please visit the following link.*

*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29010-humboldts-growing-adventures-up-away.html*


*Keep coming back it works!*


----------



## closet.cult (Nov 22, 2007)

those plants are doing great man. good job. i'll check out your new space.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 23, 2007)

*Thanks for the comments cult, do you have anything going right now, if so and you have a journal, please post a link....*

*Peace!*


----------



## nongreenthumb (Nov 23, 2007)

How many cfls you got there? look like just over 20 to me.

So lets say those cfls cost 2 bucks each

thats 40 bucks just for the bulbs,

then you got those fittings how much did they cost? Lets say 20 bucks for all the fittings together.

lets say those bulbs are 20 watt each, I think you've got more there than that but what they hey.


so 20x20=400w
and you paid roughly 60 bucks for the lights.

Do you think a hps would have been better?


----------



## BryanG1983 (Nov 23, 2007)

Glad to see you did a cfl thread mate. I am still following your ''up and away'' grow and that is looking mighty fine.

You will need to get one done on your new room when you get that going.


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 23, 2007)

*



How many cfls you got there? look like just over 20 to me.

Click to expand...

*


> *So lets say those cfls cost 2 bucks each*
> 
> *thats 40 bucks just for the bulbs,*
> 
> ...


*Yes of course hps would have been much better, however I'm a noob! didn't know any better and decided to go with flourescent lighting, I have big plans for an hps setup, please visit my journal for more details.*

*Nah the light fixture and all the bulbs didn't cost but maybe a hundred dollars as I shopped wisely and was able to add to it as I went, since I'm toying with the cfls I decided to use as many as possible (without breaking my pocket book) to see what I can get out of them at near the equivalent of a 400w hps in lumes. right now I'm just having FUN!! isn't growing supposed to be fun?*


*Thanks Bryan, for the support at Up and Away!! I will be posting updates tonight.*


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 23, 2007)

So are there 20-23w cfls? What strain? How long into flower are they? NIIIICE GROW!!!!!! I got a cfl grow going atm, my first one too... 2 days into flower...wooty!!!! I hope my girls look as good as yours in a few weeks!!! 

Good Growing and keep us post!!!!


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 23, 2007)

*Thanks puff, puff, puff, I thought you had already visited my journal? I have like 25 bulbs at two different watts/lumens, 18 - 26w and 7 - 23w, I currently have 41800 lumens surrounding the girls, I do not no the strains as they are bagseed, bushy and small has been flowering now for 35 days and mediocre 29.*

*To keep posted on my progress, please visit my current journal, also do you have one of your own?*


----------



## KidKid1950 (Nov 23, 2007)

What size pots are you using, and what soil mix?


----------



## ozone (Nov 24, 2007)

nongreenthumb said:


> How many cfls you got there? look like just over 20 to me.
> 
> So lets say those cfls cost 2 bucks each
> 
> ...


We all know HPS is better but as Hum said, with CFLs you can start small and build up as you go. If you only had $20 and 3 beans and wanted to go HPS you'd be left with $20 and 3 beans ... and no grow. But you could get a handful of CFLS and fixtures for $20 and start growing. Sure you gonna have to increase as you go ... but $20 here and $20 there and before you know it, you've got 3 plants thriving and growing. Then with the money you saved from not having to buy mull coz you had a cheap CFL grow you could put that towards an HPS setup.


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice.
I have a 9100lumen CFL setup right now, and your setup gives me inspiration.
How long did you veg for?


----------



## tokeythebear (Nov 25, 2007)

looking good


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 25, 2007)

Lol i do on a regualr basis, i havent started a journal yet, but i will soon, since my girls are flowering and i can't see them every waking moment of the day lol... currently i have 4-105w & 1-85w and 2-23w which equals about 34,300 lumens, i need MORE LIGHTS, although the last month of flower i will be movin to 400-600w hps. Looking good, i have some bagseed/soil going with my hydro and you have given me sooo much hope..... 

GO CFLS!!!!!!




Humboldt said:


> *Thanks puff, puff, puff, I thought you had already visited my journal? I have like 25 bulbs at two different watts/lumens, 18 - 26w and 7 - 23w, I currently have 41800 lumens surrounding the girls, I do not no the strains as they are bagseed, bushy and small has been flowering now for 35 days and mediocre 29.*
> 
> *To keep posted on my progress, please visit my current journal, also do you have one of your own?*


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 25, 2007)

*I'm using 3 gallon buckets with black gold and perlite mix, natures soil for the smaller containers witch I don't know the exact size, small black pots commonly seen in nurseries, usually holding small shrubs.*


*Hey thanks ozone!*


*Thanks canceled for dropping in, I vegged approx. 2 months under 24/7 lighting.*


*Thanks tokey, I dig the name.*



*Puff you can't go to hps yet, damn you, are you a cfler or not? lmao j'k I'm also going hps soon but would first like to see what these cfl's will give me, If they do well I may even flower more plants using them but for sure going to use them for veg... Oh and what are you waiting for, start that journal, would ya!*


*If you are interested in keeping up on my grow please visit the following link,*
*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29010-humboldts-growing-adventures-up-away.html *


----------



## bongspit (Nov 25, 2007)

hey...I am flowering using cfls..I have a sunleaves pioneer IV and the lights from from a failed aerogarden plus several other random lights and mine are doing great...


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 25, 2007)

ROFL!! I know i got to get my journal going, but its been to interesting watching yours, those girls are looking great, gonna have some extra $ in Jan got almost all i need so i figuare lets see what these HPS light are about, but dont get me wrong i love my cfls. I see you got the itch too...lol


----------



## DOT5262 (Nov 25, 2007)

tell us what you have holding the cfls up and were u got the supplys


----------



## Killer61 (Nov 25, 2007)

DOT5262 said:


> tell us what you have holding the cfls up and were u got the supplys


 
hhaha thats jokes


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 26, 2007)

*How are ya bongspit, love the name, have you got a grow journal?*

*That's cool puf, at least you'll get to see what I yield using cfls, I'll be right behind you on the hps, now get that journal going would ya!*


*It's kind of hard to describe DOT, I bought cheap as I went, meaning I started out small, shopped wisely and worked my way up to what you see now, I got everything needed for lights for under a hundred bucks, I'm using some two way light fixtures that I found at a thrift store, paid only 50cent a piece, pretty good deal considering I saw the same fixtures for 7 bucks new but the 7 bucks I think is well worth these fixtures, they come with two sockets and can ad y's making it four, how sweet is that?*
*I have lots of pictures and information on the lighting fixture in my journal, feel free to skim through it,*

*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29010-humboldts-growing-adventures-up-away.html*

*



hhaha thats jokes

Click to expand...

**Dazed & Confused! nice avatar btw Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas .. best drug induced movie, I give it 10 stars ********** & two thumbs up!








*


*Keep Coming Back It Works!*


----------



## wutter (Nov 26, 2007)

that setup looks fukcing awesome man


----------



## bongspit (Nov 26, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *How are ya bongspit, love the name, have you got a grow journal?*
> 
> *That's cool puf, at least you'll get to see what I yield using cfls, I'll be right behind you on the hps, now get that journal going would ya!*
> 
> ...


yes I do...bongspits grow journal


----------



## Humboldt (Nov 26, 2007)

*Thanks wutter, ic you started a journal as well, I'll have to check it out.*

*bongspit, am I supposed to search for for your journal? lol j/k I'll be there in a bit but why not put a link to it in your sig?*


*Peace Out!*


----------



## kenoster (Nov 28, 2007)

thoses lights are the 2700k or the 6500k im confused and growing with cfl and wanna know what are these lights and how much i need to grow 2 beautiful females


----------



## DOT5262 (Nov 28, 2007)

the 65k(cool white) lights are for veging your plants and the 27k(warm white) are for flowering per plant try to get around 5000-10,000 lumens so prolly atleast 
3 x 23 watt cfl's (per plant) but you could use up to 6 x 23 watt cfls(per plant)


----------



## CHEETO (Nov 28, 2007)

sorry for the ease drop but their is nothing absolutley nothing wrong with floros ive known people that have had amazing yields on only floros people buy large 400 and 600 watt hps and mh bulbs and ballast because its so well advertised and yet we still spend their precious money on this stuff. But dont get me wrong those jumbo lights arent bad they are very good i just dont see the necesity if your growing in your house to have anything more then flos! oh yea and as for the cost for lighting i guarantee you that flos are wayyyy cheaper then the MH and HPS i will put my name on that.


----------



## bwinn27 (Nov 28, 2007)

looking gooooood


----------



## ozone (Nov 28, 2007)

CHEETO said:


> oh yea and as for the cost for lighting i guarantee you that flos are wayyyy cheaper then the MH and HPS i will put my name on that.


Not sure about that. Each situation is different admittidly but at the local hydro shop a 130w CFL (real wattage - big mutha of a light) with shade, chains, lamp holder etc sells for $155. $99 for just the bulb with built in ballast. 400w HPS lighting kits sells for $160. Funny tho ... a 250w HPS lighting kits costs $235 . * BUT * at the local hardware warehouse you can get 105w CFL (no brand name) only in 6500k for $25 each  To get a decent wattage 2700k your paying $26 for one 45w bulb. 

I could set myself up with a decent HPS setup for similair price to a CFL set up but be pumping out 4x the lumens under HPS. But then I live in the arsehole of the world so I'm sure the states is quite different for getting cheap CFL setups. Wally world sounds wonderful


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Nov 28, 2007)

I think the thing with cfls is, the hit is not all at once you can slowly add more and more with mh/hps its BAM!!!! $200, $300, $400 even $500 dollar. And for $26 you can get a 150w....


----------



## pencap (Nov 29, 2007)

You can pop off anywhere from 16 to 40 bucks for a 150 watt HPS....or three...one would get cha started...and they make a difference!!! I think I have a link in my Journal to where I bought two for 16 bucks each....gotta keep an eye on the link cus the bid price fluctuates....I got in right on time, and the next day they doulbled to 40+ bucks...Still thinking about getting another!


----------



## Geist (Dec 3, 2007)

the main prob with that many cfls is the fire hazard and they made for lighting house and such not growing weed, so ya it works but hps and sutch are made for growing so ur gonna get alot better results
the end


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 4, 2007)

*Thanks Geist for your input, but your story doesn't end there, I'm sorry to be the one to inform you that there is a better chance of fire using mh/hps, also cfls are great for growing, depending on the situation.*

*End Of Story!*


*My current grow journal,*
*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29010-humboldts-growing-adventures-up-away.html*

*Current total cfl watts/lumens,*
*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29010-humboldts-growing-adventures-up-away-30.html*

*I almost got the 400w 50000 lumens hps beat! thanks guys for visiting!*


----------



## pencap (Dec 4, 2007)

> *Thanks Geist for your input, but your story doesn't end there, I'm sorry to be the one to inform you that there is a better chance of fire using mh/hps, also cfls are great for growing, depending on the situation.*


Newwwbies read this......
There will be a fire hazzard regardless!! CFLS>..done by a non electrician...or HID's wired by a non electrician...both pose the same threat. 120 volts 
" crossed" with a small piece of cotton, WILL START A FIRE!!! It matters not what type of light you have...If you have a bad connection...YOU WILL HAVE A FIRE!!!
If you are not sure how to "hook up" a ballast system, be it a flo, or a hid, (both are totally different from each other) you beg for trouble. PLEASE do some research.....
Save the house!!!


----------



## pencap (Dec 4, 2007)

Hum has a great set up......I'm not on a rant about that...i'm meerly saying, If ya dont know what youre doing....YOU CAN BURN DOWN THE HOUSE IN YOUR SLEEP!!!


----------



## pencap (Dec 4, 2007)

Giest... The HPS does get much hotter than a CFL~ if you want "spontainious combustion" go with the HPS in a SMALL unventelated closet....It should light yer fires...
In a small closet such as Hum grows in, and my own 6 sq ft area...CFL's ARE the bomb...
I DO have two 150 HPS and 2 45watt CFLS in my little room...and IT IS HOT in there...I freak out every time I leave to go to the store~temp watching makes up my afternoons....although these winter temps are helping out now!!! LOL!!


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 4, 2007)

*RGR That!, very true, (common sense) thanks for that info pencap, I was thinking heat wise...*


----------



## TheJollyBrother (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeahh i think humbolts has done right, if the CFL's cost him a hundered dollars, thats still MUCH cheaper than buying 1 400watt hps which also needs a ballast and reasonable ventilation at least, could do with a relfector too, correct me if im wrong but all that would cost a LOT more than those cfl's and with so many lights you can get COMPLETE light coverage,
i mean look at those plants of humbolts! thats sweet shit for CFL's as far as im concerned, im fed up of these HPS snobs.
if we had a 10' by 10' growroom and the money im sure yes we would be using a big dirty 1000watt hps but humbolts done it right by my books.
Jolly


----------



## buster7467 (Dec 5, 2007)

I am copying Humboldt's grow room. I have 5 plants that i started from seeds. It took 3 days to get seeds to sprout and i then put them in little plastic cups with potting soil and they have been growing for 3 days under 3 cfl's. And they are 2.5 inches tall right now. I will be building a cfl lighting assembly out of 14 more cfl's almost like humboldt has done in his pics. I hope to get atleast 2 females out of the 5. This is the first time that i have ever tried to grow. I am not worrying about clones or anything like that. I just want to see what i can do with what i have and if all goes well, i will purchase a couple good clones from a friend that has been growing for years. Keep up the great work Humboldt, and please keep the pics coming. I am really interested to find out how much you get from the plants.i can not post any pics of my little stealth room yet but i will soon.


----------



## DOT5262 (Dec 5, 2007)

TheJollyBrother said:


> Yeahh i think humbolts has done right, if the CFL's cost him a hundered dollars, thats still MUCH cheaper than buying 1 400watt hps which also needs a ballast and reasonable ventilation at least, could do with a relfector too, correct me if im wrong but all that would cost a LOT more than those cfl's and with so many lights you can get COMPLETE light coverage,
> i mean look at those plants of humbolts! thats sweet shit for CFL's as far as im concerned, im fed up of these HPS snobs.
> if we had a 10' by 10' growroom and the money im sure yes we would be using a big dirty 1000watt hps but humbolts done it right by my books.
> Jolly


humboldt did a very nice job with his cfls and his grow i reped him for that... but a hps is far more usefull/efficient/cost effective then a bunch of cfls... you can get a good 400 watt setup for 150$ last time i checked 20 cfls at my local store cost a good amount.. not alot but you add the fixtures wiring plugs fixture to that then you get a good number... lets say it did cost 100$ and you saved yourself 50$ you still wasted alot more time/effort putting it together... also you waste more electricity putting out less lumens... a 400 watt hps will put out 55,000 lumens if you have 400 watts of cfls you wont get anywere near that number and if you actully get to the same amout of lumens as the hps youve alredi doubled the wattage so your spending twice as much a month... in my book the only reason one should go about getting cfls would be heat issues


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 5, 2007)

everybody says a cheap hps would be the same as 20 cfl's but most people buy a couple cfl's at a time and add more when they get more money. even though 150$ is not a huge amount, some people just dont have that in their budget at the time so they spend a little each time so they can afford it.


----------



## DOT5262 (Dec 5, 2007)

im just saying there spending extra money on more electricity for the same thing... mine as well save up for alittle then get something which will help you in the long run


----------



## Humboldt (Dec 5, 2007)

*Thanks guys for all the positive feed back, I agree with you DOT 100% if you got the monies, room, ventilation etc... go with the hps, however as a noob with not much money at the time and a burning desire to grow, I decided to go with the cfls and buy using them I was able to get all the equipment hear and there, it didn't cost me much, what cost me was all the accessories such as soil,mixes, pots, ferts/nutes etc.. everything but the lighting, the lighting is by far the cheapest in order to keep the plants alive and well..*

*True to get anywhere near the amount of lumens as a 400w hps you'll spend more money on the electric ..not by much though and then again I didn't imagine (in my wildest dream) that I'd end up with anywhere near the 400w I have 48000 lumens and I hear that the 400w is 50000, I .. as Masta would say "got the cfl fever", I'm having fun and receiving good results in the proccess.. I've seen lot's of awesome grows out there using a lot less energy, take Masta & DrHigh for examples, they did an OUTSTANDING!! job..*

*In the future I will have the pleasure enjoying myself with the hps!*

*On a finale note .. I think the cfls are perfect for the noob!, simply because you can walk into any store get the lighting also the fact you are able to ad to them, I'm sure people could ad to the list of reasons, I'm thinking it's a good first time learning experience, I think that the people who diss the cfls are mostly people who have never actually got the chance to grow using them (old school) and they probably feel left out....*



*buster please do share some pics when you're able to, also if you decide to start a grow journal be sure to post the link... for updates on this grow please visit the following link....*
*https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/29010-humboldts-growing-adventures-up-away.html*


*Until Next Time!*


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 5, 2007)

Humboldt said:


> *Thanks guys for all the positive feed back, I agree with you DOT 100% if you got the monies, room, ventilation etc... go with the hps, however as a noob with not much money at the time and a burning desire to grow, I decided to go with the cfls and buy using them I was able to get all the equipment hear and there, it didn't cost me much, what cost me was all the accessories such as soil,mixes, pots, ferts/nutes etc.. everything but the lighting, the lighting is by far the cheapest in order to keep the plants alive and well..*
> 
> *True to get anywhere near the amount of lumens as a 400w hps you'll spend more money on the electric ..not by much though and then again I didn't imagine (in my wildest dream) that I'd end up with anywhere near the 400w I have 48000 lumens and I hear that the 400w is 50000, I .. as Masta would say "got the cfl fever", I'm having fun and receiving good results in the proccess.. I've seen lot's of awesome grows out there using a lot less energy, take Masta & DrHigh for examples, they did an OUTSTANDING!! job..*
> 
> ...


 well put humboldt. you hit the nail on the head. cfl's are perfect for beginners and cheap. as noobs such as myself progress i am sure an hps would give awesome results. thanks for the compliment humboldt but if people want to see awesome results from cfl's, they need look no further than your grow haha. lets just say your grow is a perfect example of how it should be done. humboldt i just germed 4 more of my seeds, and i will start a new journal soon. holler at ya later


----------



## re510 (Dec 5, 2007)

Humboldt's journal inspired me to go CFL and like everyone said it started with 4 lights then 8 then 12 as you see the results your more inclined to add more. 
Now i'm currently finished with my CFL's (used for vegg) and just today got my HPS in the mail and will be using it to flower. 

Check out my journal. 

And thanks to Humboldt for the tips and inspiration, lookin good


----------



## JXChaos (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello all, 

this is my first post at RIU, but I have been lurking for a while and just got time to make this account.

I have a question.. I'm not an electrician at all, and I was wondering where would I wire them up to? I have pretty much the same size closet as you, but I was wondering if you had a light to wire them up to in your closet. If not what did you wire them to ?

-JXChaos


----------



## mastakoosh (Sep 4, 2008)

whats the dealio humboldt? havent seen ya around, hope you pop up soon.


----------



## frank1985 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think a 400w HPS is too much Well...if your growing weed for yourself then cfl's are they way to go just keep your shit organized and u can get 3 - 5 ounces every 2 months with 2plants a less then 250watts ...thats less than 20dollars in electrical bills every 3months O_O plus your saving 250bucks a month not having to buy weed. in small areas and closet or box growers a 400HPS would give you lots of heat problem's and your plants would suffer heat stroke if your not careful plus with cfl's you can experiment add bulbs and change setups, and if your good with cfls you can get a lot more light to those low places of the plants i really think its a better choice unless your growing to distribute a 400w HPS is just too hot too expensive to run and too bulky plus that ballast will burn your skin if you touch it the wrong way.


----------



## DatKushBaby (Feb 5, 2009)

Humboldt said:


> *Thanks for the comments cult, do you have anything going right now, if so and you have a journal, please post a link....*
> 
> *Peace!*


Wow Thats Really Good! Im New At CFL's So We Need To Keep In Touch You Can Teach Me A Thing Or Two!

Private Message Me Or Somthing!


----------



## CHEEEEETO (Feb 13, 2009)

Exactly and thats what i was getting at its not weather its brighter or more efficient but that CFLS are cheaper and do the job thats all.






mastakoosh said:


> everybody says a cheap hps would be the same as 20 cfl's but most people buy a couple cfl's at a time and add more when they get more money. even though 150$ is not a huge amount, some people just dont have that in their budget at the time so they spend a little each time so they can afford it.


----------



## muzzie69er (Mar 15, 2009)

Dude. That picture is so messed up. Unfortunately it had me rolling! God damn that's funny.


----------

